# vaginal delivery and post partum hysterectomy



## LindseyR (Apr 29, 2010)

I need help with this.

Patient was put in the hosptial 4-27- for insertion of cervical dilator

vaginal deliver 4-28-10
postpartum hemorrhage is documented and the decision was made to perform a hysterectomy

the correct way to bill this is how???

I came up with

59200 -dos 4-27-10
59400 -dos 4-28-10 (total global care delivery )
58150- dos 4-28-10 would i use a modifier 78? or another modifier? am i completely off track? any help is much appreciated!!!!

THANKS!
Lindsey


----------

